# Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?



## Anglerdemo (5. Juni 2018)

Der Kampf um den Dorsch geht für 2019 in die nächste Runde. Gibt es eine Erhöhung beim Baglimit für uns Angler? Wird es nur eine Erhöhung für die kommerzielle Fischerei geben? Wer erhält das größte Stück an dem Kuchen? Die dänische Fischereiindustrie? Bleibt der Angeltourismus auf der Strecke? Was ist mit den kleinen Küstenfischern?

  Die Frage ist doch, wie man zukünftig mit der Ressource Fisch umgeht und ob die Politik alle wirtschaftlichen Interessen in der Reihenfolge der Wertschöpfung berücksichtigt. Wir leben in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Der Dorsch entwickelt sich immer mehr zur Handelsware verschiedener Interessengruppen und die Marktwirtschaft“ beinhaltet die wirtschaftliche Freiheit. Wird die Marktwirtschaft durch die staatliche Kontrolle und Zuteilung der Fangquoten unterbunden? Sollte der Dorsch zukünftig an den Höchstbietenden Versteigert werden? 

  Eine Grundregel in der Marktwirtschaft lautet, dass der Staat die Aufgabe wahrnehmen soll, die soziale Gerechtigkeit und Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.  Wenn die Quoten einseitig angepasst werden und die vom Angeltourismus und der Küstenfischerei lebenden Familien benachteiligt werden, ist dass dann noch sozial und gerecht? Wir denken nein und glauben, dass es an der Zeit ist, über neue Wege nachzudenken. 

  Der Dorsch sollte zukünftig bereits vor dem Fang gehandelt werden. Die Quoten müssten für jedes Jahr versteigert werden. Doch wie soll das gehen? Als erstes müssten die Anrainerstaaten der westlichen Ostsee Quoten am Dorsch ersteigern. Nehmen wir einfach mal Deutschland, Dänemark. Polen und Schweden. Jedes Land kann einen Anteil an den von ICES festgelegten Quoten kaufen und diese dann an die Marktteilnehmer im eigenen Land verkaufen. So kann dann eine Stadt wie Heiligenhafen 50 Tonnen kaufen und an die Hochseeangelschiffe weitergeben. Fehmarn kann ebenfalls 50 Tonnen kaufen und an die Angelkutter, Liegeplatzinhaber und Nutzer der Slipanlage weitereichen. Der Brandungsangler kauft mit der Tourismusabgabe auch ein paar Kilo Dorsch. Die Fänge müssten dann gemeldet werden und an einem Tag X wäre das Angeln und Fischen auf Dorsch vorbei. Natürlich könnten auch die Fischereigenossenschaften Anteile kaufen und so hätten wir einen vernünftigen Wettbewerb. Die Quotenverteilung würde sich dann ein wenig an der nachhaltigen Wertschöpfung orientieren und einzelwirtschaftliche Interessen durch bestimmte Interessengruppen in der Politik und Wirtschaft würden begrenzt werden. 

Durch diese Regelung würde sich ein freier Wettbewerb einstellen und die Nachfrage die Preisbildung bestimmen. Der Verwaltungsaufwand wird durch die Einnahmen abgedeckt und selbst die von der EU geforderte Überwachung der Fangmengen und Datenbereitstellung wäre für die Zukunft gesichert. 

Ist das der Weg für eine zukünftige Dorschfischerei in Zeiten von begrenzten Beständen?


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Sehr interessanter Ansatz. Einen Haken sehe ich allerdings: Ist die Quote erfüllt, dann gucken die Angler, die vorher keine Zeit hatten, in die Röhre. Die Kutter könnten dann auch nicht mehr fahren. Ist aber eher eine Detailfrage, denn das ließe sich ja regeln, und zwar über Tagesfanggrenzen. Und bevor jetzt aufgejault wird: Das wäre nicht mit dem jetzigen Bag Limit zu vergleichen, da die Quote durch die Versteigerung ja bereits zuvor zumindest marktgerecht aufgeteilt wird. Und nicht wie jetzt die Angler insgesamt zu kurz kommen. In den USA wird das meines Wissens nach mit Lachsbeständen bereits so gemacht, oder?


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Ansatz. Einen Haken sehe ich allerdings: Ist die Quote erfüllt, dann gucken die Angler, die vorher keine Zeit hatten, in die Röhre. Die Kutter könnten dann auch nicht mehr fahren. Ist aber eher eine Detailfrage, denn das ließe sich ja regeln, und zwar über Tagesfanggrenzen. Und bevor jetzt aufgejault wird: Das wäre nicht mit dem jetzigen Bag Limit zu vergleichen, da die Quote durch die Versteigerung ja bereits zuvor zumindest marktgerecht aufgeteilt wird. Und nicht wie jetzt die Angler insgesamt zu kurz kommen. In den USA wird das meines Wissens nach mit Lachsbeständen bereits so gemacht, oder?



 >USA keine Ahnung, bei unseren Nachbarn im Norden (DK)
 gibt es zumindest ähnliche Quotenregelungen an den Lachs/Meefo -flüssen siehe SkjernAu


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

|wavey:he Du da unten:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Grundsätzlich gibt es ja verschiedene Überlegungen, wie sich die Fischerei mit dem Brexit verändern wird- und das wird sie! So werden wir Angler sicherlich deutliche Einschränkungen in vielen Bereichen hinnehmen müssen, davon gehe ich persönlich auf jeden Fall aus. Nicht umsonst gibt es die Entwürfe zum Artikel 55 "Kontroll- VO", geplantes Anlandegebot und die Integration der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP. Das sind alles Hinweise auf Veränderungen für uns Angler, gesteuert durch Lobbyisten.


Der Handel mit Quoten ist eine der Überlegungen und wir haben das nur ein wenig "ausgeschmückt", in dem wir das für Angler umformuliert haben. Ich denek jedoch - und das ist die Frage auf unsere abschließende Frage in dem Beitrag - das hier wirklich die Zukunft liegt und wir Angler damit klarkommen müssen und hoffentlich nicht auf der Strecke bleiben!


Die Quoten für die Fischerei werden in manchen EU Staaten bereits gehandelt, also ist das alles gar nicht so weit weg, wie manche Angler glauben. Ich weiß, dass in den USA Lachsquoten gehandelt werden, aber nicht ob offiziell oder Angler nur den Fischern welche unter der Hand abkaufen.


----------



## elbetaler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Ich erachte die Vorschläge als überlegenswert, aber etwas zu fiktiv und hoch gegriffen. Ursächlich ist es doch, den Zustand des Ökosystems Ostsee durchgehend allumfassend zu erfassen und Veränderungen rechtzeitig zu erkennen. Darauf aufbauend, machen Reglementierungen oder Lockerungen derer, doch erst Sinn.
 Vergangenen Sonntag blickten wir wieder in viele erschrockene Dorschaugen von ü30 und ü40 igern, die sich über ihre wieder erlangte Freiheit freuten. Selten gelang es, einen besseren Fisch ans Band zu bekommen. Diese Geschichte wiederholt sich jeden Tag und überall an unserer Küste. Also nichts besonderes? Doch und ob! Denn wie bereits schon lange herausgefunden wurde, sind das die verschwundenen Jahrgänge, die nicht zuletzt auch zu den besonderen Maßnahmen wie das Baglimit führten.
 Also ist es wohl mit den bisherigen Methoden unmöglich, reale Mengen an in der Ostsee lebenden Fischen und deren Arten, sowie verlässliche Angaben zu anderen Organismen und deren Vorkommen, zu bestimmen. Das soll kein Vorwurf an die Wissenschaftler sein, aber dass es erhebliche Abweichungen zu den Ergebnissen gibt, wird auch nicht nachträglich eingeräumt. Vielleicht wird es absehbar wieder Anpassungen und Änderungen geben, die zum einen das sensible System nicht zerstören und zum anderen eine gerechte Verteilung der Ressourcen ermöglicht.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Lars, was durch Quotenregelungen nicht gelöst wird- es sind die selben Wissenschaftler Gesamtmenge berechnen , die verteilt werden kann:q und wenn ich Natur in Quoten aufteile bin ich bei der Landwirtschaft, nun kann ich per momentan keinen ha Ostsee kaufen, aber Quoten, da kann der Angler nur verlieren, auch wenn Du die Brandungsangler eh etwas ausblendest#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Lars, was durch Quotenregelungen nicht gelöst wird- es sind die selben Wissenschaftler Gesamtmenge berechnen , die verteilt werden kann:q und wenn ich Natur in Quoten aufteile bin ich bei der Landwirtschaft, nun kann ich per momentan keinen ha Ostsee kaufen, aber Quoten, da kann der Angler nur verlieren, auch wenn Du die Brandungsangler eh etwas ausblendest#h



Ich (wir) blenden die Brandungsangler nicht aus! Im Gegenteil, denn das ist eines unserer Argumente gegen eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes. In diesem Szenario haben wir die Brandungs- und Spinnfischer über die Tourismusabgabe berücksichtigt .

Natürlich müsste man bei einer Quotenversteigerung regeln festlegen (ähnlich wie bei der Landwirtschaft), z.B. den Transfer von Quoten untersagen oder beschränken, Quoten regional begrenzen oder an Regionen binden, um möglichst die großen Spekulanten auszubremsen.

Aber noch einmal, irgendwann wird das sicherlich für die Fischerei in der EU ein Theme werden können. Ob in 5 oder in 20 Jahren, keine Ahnung. Die Spielregeln werden sicherlich andere festlegen, doch sollten Angler beteiligt werden. Die Wertschöpfung beim Angeltourismus ist um ein vielfaches höher als in der Fischerei und so sehe ich hier tatsächlich Chancen auf höhere Fangquoten. Es ging mir/ uns auch nur darum, einmal aufzuzeigen, welche Veränderungen eventuell mal kommen können und wir uns in der Zukunft auf Veränderungen einstellen müssen. So wie es jetzt läuft, hat weder das Meeresangeln noch die Fischerei eine Zukunft!


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Danke für die Erläuterungen, mit den Brandungsanglern wie mich hatte ich bis dato etwas anders aufgefasst.|wavey:
 Als Ausblick in die  Zukunft ist der Rest  ok, was da kommt?
 Die Zahl der Menschen und damit Nutzer in welcher Form auch immer steigt weiter .
 (Wo steckt eigentlich ralle24?)


----------



## Grünknochen (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Zu viel Monopoly gespielt?
Schlussendlich handelt es sich um eine umweltpolitische Frage. Und auf diesem Gebiet kriegt der sog. ''Money makes the world'' Markt rein gar nichts Vernünftiges zustande.
Ich rate dazu, bei den konkreten Problemen zu bleiben, statt sich in Phantasien zum ideologischen Allheilmittel des sog. freien Marktes zu verstricken.
 Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass es in der Vergangenheit sowohl in der GFP, als auch der GAP ausschließlich um Kohle ging. Die Ergebnisse sehen wir...


 ''Umweltschutz muss bezahlbar sein'' ist für mich übrigens der dämlichste Spruch, der mir in diesem Kontext bisher über den Weg gelaufen ist. 



M.a.W.: Das jetzige System - Quotenverteilung über das Seefischereigesetz - halte ich im Grundsatz für wesentlich geeigneter. Wenn überhaupt, würd ich in diesem Kontext über Stellschrauben nachdenken ( wozu mir einiges einfällt).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, es wird Veränderungen geben (müssen!). Ob es dann völlig neue Wege oder lediglich Stellschrauben sein werden, wissen sicherlich nur die Entscheider in der EU. 

Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass die Poltik gewissen Lobbyisten unterliegt und wir Angler hier ganz weit hintenstehen. Somit sollten die neuen Wege der Wertschöpfung Rechnung tragen und eine Chance für uns Angler darstellen. 

Ob über eine Vermarktung von Quoten oder über eine (für mich allerdings nicht vorstellbare) Verteilungsgerechtigkeit sei dahingestellt.

Interessant finde ich jedoch den Aufschrei mancher, die für den Dorsch Schonzeiten analog zum Süßwasser fordern, jedoch bei dem Gedanken für unser Hobby im Salzwasser analog zum Angeln im Süßwasser zu bezahlen, richtig böse werden...


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Die Dorschbestände waren schon immer begrenzt und Angler wurden selbst zu Zeiten noch nicht eingeschränkt, als die kommerzielle Fischerei ihre Quote nicht komplett ausfischen konnte. Wenn es ein Ziel gibt, dann dieses Privileg wieder herzustellen.
Die Vermarktung von Angelmöglichkeiten weckt in erster Linie finanzielle Begehrlichkeiten und Preistreiberei, oder sieht jemand im Süßwasser mit Vereinszwang, steigenden Pachten und Lizenzpreisen irgend eine Form von Verteilungsgerechtigkeit?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Vermarktung von Angelmöglichkeiten weckt in erster Linie finanzielle Begehrlichkeiten und Preistreiberei, oder sieht jemand im Süßwasser mit Vereinszwang, steigenden Pachten und Lizenzpreisen irgend eine Form von Verteilungsgerechtigkeit?




Und jetzt guck Dir die Überschrift hier an- Marktwirtschaft! Stichwort Angebot und Nachfrage. Aus diesem Grund gibt es ja auch große regionale Unterschiede bei den Preisen für Erlaubniskarten. (Ist aber nicht das Thema hier!)

Gerne wiederhole ich mich- es wird Veränderungen geben, das ist doch den meisten Anglern klar. Gerade in Bezug auf den Dorsch. Doch was passiert, wenn so eine Regelung kommt und dann die Fischerei über den EMFF subventioniert wird? Könnte ja auch ein Hintergrund dieser Gedankenspiele sein, oder? Dann wären wir Angler raus, obwohl wir eine größere Wertschöpfung hätten.

Das ist wie mit Ausgleichszahlungen- da hat die Fischerei die Nase vorn!


----------



## gründler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

http://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de...e-fischer.1001.de.html?dram:article_id=326527

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...-MV-startet-verhalten,fischereisaison100.html

https://www.abendblatt.de/region/ar...scher-beklagen-Tiefstpreise-fuer-Dorsch.html-

Fischmehl......damit ihr Lachs und Pangasius für 1,79€ fressen könnt.......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Übrigens hat die EU jetzt auch einen aktuellen Bericht über die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Fischerei in der EU veröffentlicht. Nachdem die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei ja kommuniziert wurde, kann man jetzt die Zahlen für die Fischerei nachlesen.

Interessant wie man sich mit Zahlenspielen und Statistiken größer machen kann...


https://stecf.jrc.ec.europa.eu/documents/43805/1957212/STECF+17-16+-+EU+Fish+processing+sector.pdf


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Ohne mich groß in Details zu verlieren, grundsätzlich nur folgendes ganz allgemein:

Die Idee, potentielle Dorschfänge von Anglern über gekaufte Quoten monetarisieren zu wollen, halte ich von vorne bis hinten für wenig durchdacht. Die worst-case-Szenarien bei der ganzen Sache sind theoretisch Legion und könnten euch komplett um die Ohren fliegen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*

Ich wiederhole gerne noch einmal, dass wir das weder fordern noch forcieren. Wir haben lediglich aus uns vorliegenden Infos zu ersten Gedanken innerhalb bestimmter Kreise in der EU diese Gedanken weiterentwickelt. Veränderungen wird es eh geben und ich denke, dass wir Angler nicht auf der Gewinnerseite stehen werden! Dazu müsste ein Interessenvertreter für die Meeresangler in der westlichen Ostsee kämpfen wollen. Wir können das alleine aus finanziellen Gründen nicht leisten und die Verbände wollen und können das nicht leisten, zumindest nicht im Interesse der Mehrheit der Meeresangler.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Der Dorsch sollte zukünftig bereits vor dem Fang gehandelt werden.
> 
> Die Quoten müssten für jedes Jahr versteigert werden.
> 
> ...



So wie das formuliert ist, klingt das aber so, als ob ihr diese Idee mal eben ausgebrütet habt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> So wie das formuliert ist, klingt das aber so, als ob ihr diese Idee mal eben ausgebrütet habt.




Wir haben die uns vorliegenden Infos einfach mal weiterentwickelt bzw.finalisiert und ein Szenario daraus gebastelt. Nennen wir das einfach mal "Recreational Fishing 2025"...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir haben die uns vorliegenden Infos einfach mal weiterentwickelt bzw.finalisiert und ein Szenario daraus gebastelt. Nennen wir das einfach mal "Recreational Fishing 2025"...




Wie geschrieben, so wie ihr das formuliert, klingt das so, als ob ihr diese Schnapsidee als Empfehlung ausgebt.

Heißt das nun, ihr befürchtet oder ihr befürwortet oben "entwickeltes" Szenario?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Dorsch und die Marktwirtschaft oder wohin geht die Reise?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, so wie ihr das formuliert, klingt das so, als ob ihr diese Schnapsidee als Empfehlung ausgebt.
> 
> Heißt das nun, ihr befürchtet oder ihr befürwortet oben "entwickeltes" Szenario?




Frage uns doch noch einmal 2025! Dann sagen wir Dir auch, ob das eine Schnapsidee war oder eventuel dann eine geile Idee und wir froh gewesen wäre, wenn das so gekommen wäre...


----------

